# Talking Cockatiels



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone's cockatiels can talk. We have 2 birds, Fiji and Bali, who can say 'Pretty Bird' and just today, they started saying 'Merry Christmas' which sounds like 'Erry KissKiss'. It took them 1 month to learn Merry Christmas. 
We heard that having cockatiels that talk is really rare. So, I was just wondering if anyone else's birds could talk.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

both mine in Australia talk...it isn't rare i don't believe...just one of those things that males either do or they just whistle....its very rare for females to talk but quite common for males...i know if they are kept in a flock they tend not to....rather whistle and make noises...but my tiel Angel says hello, pretty pretty boy, wolf whistles and various other sounds and my newer tiel Little Mikey who is 6 months old copies all he says and learns more


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have one that only talks when he's not in the aviary! There a lot of posts here about birds who talk. Some can carry on whole conversations. It's hard to believe that they understand what they are saying but many seem to associate certain words with certain actions and the result sure sounds like a conversation.


----------



## naburu (Oct 17, 2008)

Smoky talks. He says Pretty Bird and makes kissing noises and wolf whistles.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

None of mine talk, but one of my babies are trying to at the moment. Hopefully he'll get it eventually!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi, nice to meet you! Here is a link to some video clips that I put up with Dooby talking.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6545&highlight=dooby

Also, here is a link to the thread with out latest conversation... http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6538&highlight=dooby

I have never really sat and "taught" him to speak, it's just general chatter and saying things at the same time each day, like uncovering him and saying "Good Morning!" Filling his food dishes and telling him that it's "Yum yum" things like that. I just talk to him and Daisy like I would a child. Daisy doesn't talk, although she whistles sometimes, nothing too tuneful though. lol


----------



## Ozzie's mum (Jul 11, 2008)

Ozzie says watcha doing and hello - he is only 8 months old so plenty more to come hopefully.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr. Maggie, croaks like a frog, wolf whistles and says pretty pretty bird. I actually got him so say it on video finally last night I will post when it is uploaded!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPjRWHtCRLw


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Sawyer doesn't talk, but sometimes he makes little noises that almost sound like he's trying to say something. I can never make anything of them. He does wolf whistle, though.


----------

